# Yar! Pirate OOTD from the 13th September 2008



## pinksugar (Sep 17, 2008)

Yar! piratism!!! Here is my OOTD from the pirate party I went to!

I was wearing:

vintage silk scarf from india (I think 60's or 70's? thanks mum!)

black leggings

ruffley blouse from valleygirl

black waistcoat from local no-name store

black leather boots

random belts

wooden dagger my daddy made me for the last pirate party I went to, age 7, LOL












and the Jack Sparrow (pirates of the carribean) tattoo I drew on my wrist










Yar! how did I do? was I sufficiently piratesque?


----------



## Lucy (Sep 17, 2008)

wow! i love the tattoo! very piratey indeed


----------



## Anthea (Sep 17, 2008)

Uh Har me hardies, you look like a fine pirate lady



lol


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 17, 2008)

Aargh matey, tis a pirate indeed



(I hope i said that right LOL)


----------



## Karren (Sep 17, 2008)

You make a sweet pirate, Rosie!! Where's your second mate Willum? Lol. Really cool tatoo!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 17, 2008)

LMAO @ Anthea!!! I agree too!

Great job!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 17, 2008)

You look great! Your outfit turned out awesome!


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 17, 2008)

You look great Rosie


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 17, 2008)

You are the prettiest pirate ever! lol


----------



## Andi (Sep 17, 2008)

DonÂ´t you look hot, harrrr





Seriuosly, the whole outfit fits the theme and yet itÂ´s modern enough to not scream "halloween outfit" lol. You did a great job

Btw, did you color your hair darker? I really like it


----------



## daer0n (Sep 17, 2008)

How freaking gorgeous are you Rosie, i love love love it!! and i love your fotd too! You look beautiful! you're a beautiful/sexy pirate


----------



## Sonia_K (Sep 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are the prettiest pirate ever! lol



I love it.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 17, 2008)

Me want you as a crew mate on my ship !! Very pretty !


----------



## chocobon (Sep 17, 2008)

That's so cool!!! I love it and the tat's great!!


----------



## Ashley (Sep 17, 2008)

You look cute! Your hair looks really long like that. Very pretty.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 17, 2008)

It came out really, really good. Yar! Haha. I love your boots.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome outfit! I love it!!

And your Jack Sparrow tattoo rocks


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 17, 2008)

You looked fabulous! Great outfit Rosers! I love love love those boots! great tat on your arm too, you're a good drawer!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 17, 2008)

Pretty!!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 17, 2008)

You look great!!


----------



## LilDee (Sep 17, 2008)

Hottest pirate ever!!

Love the outfit


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 17, 2008)

ay ai pirate.

you look so cute.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Sep 17, 2008)

Gorgeous, Rosie! You definitely threw Keira Knightley off the ship.


----------



## Darla (Sep 17, 2008)

Rosie, you look great! nice outfit


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 18, 2008)

ehehehe, thanks everyone! it was really fun! I'm sad I didn't take photos of my cap'n morgan's spiced rum bottle...

Andi, I coloured my hair lighter! LOL. It's a lot more red than I was expecting, but I did ask for something different..


----------



## FemmeBoy (Sep 18, 2008)

Looking good! Keira Knightley has nothing on you


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Sep 19, 2008)

Best.Pirate.Ever.

You pulled that off REALLY well, it looks great.


----------



## igor (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, you look fantastic!!! And what a great body you have!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 19, 2008)

you look gorgeous and I love the outfit


----------

